# Extreme Pingschwankungen



## TerrorTomato (30. Juli 2012)

Moinsen^^

Ich seit 1 Woche folgendes Problem: Ich habe normalerweise einen Ping zwischen 10 und 30ms (je nach Server). Allerdings habe ich seit einer woche Pingschwankungen zwichen 10 und 1000ms!! Normalerweise bin ich über W-Lan im Internet. Am W-LAN hängen aber noch 3 Handy's, sowie 3 PC's und eine XBox 360... Daher bin ich jetzt auch mal hingegangen und mir ein Kabel gelegt. Verbessert hat das die Situation nicht. Zusätzliche Infos: Es ist eine 16k Leitung der Telekomiker...

MfG


----------



## ColorMe (30. Juli 2012)

Also was dort alles dran hängt, kann das schon mal zu Schwankungen kommen. Wie sieht es denn auf den anderen PC' s aus?


----------



## mrwuff (30. Juli 2012)

Könnte ein Trojaner bzw. Spyware sein auf dem Rechner. Was sagen denn Speedtests?

Oder öffne mal ein Commando Fenster (WIN Taste -->CMD eingeben) Nun--> Ping PCGH: Computer, IT-Technik und Spiele - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE -t eingeben. 
  -t ist für manuellen Abbruch des Pings!
(Mit STRG + C = Abbrechen)


----------



## TerrorTomato (30. Juli 2012)

Spoiler



C:\Users\XXXXXXXXX>ping -t pcgh.de

Ping wird ausgeführt für pcgh.de [62.146.104.132] mit 32 Bytes Daten:
Antwort von 62.146.104.132: Bytes=32 Zeit=582ms TTL=57
Antwort von 62.146.104.132: Bytes=32 Zeit=1297ms TTL=57
Antwort von 62.146.104.132: Bytes=32 Zeit=811ms TTL=57
Antwort von 62.146.104.132: Bytes=32 Zeit=650ms TTL=57
Antwort von 62.146.104.132: Bytes=32 Zeit=418ms TTL=57
Antwort von 62.146.104.132: Bytes=32 Zeit=300ms TTL=57
Antwort von 62.146.104.132: Bytes=32 Zeit=368ms TTL=57
Antwort von 62.146.104.132: Bytes=32 Zeit=22ms TTL=57
Antwort von 62.146.104.132: Bytes=32 Zeit=188ms TTL=57
Antwort von 62.146.104.132: Bytes=32 Zeit=158ms TTL=57
Antwort von 62.146.104.132: Bytes=32 Zeit=313ms TTL=57
Antwort von 62.146.104.132: Bytes=32 Zeit=185ms TTL=57
Antwort von 62.146.104.132: Bytes=32 Zeit=242ms TTL=57

Ping-Statistik für 62.146.104.132:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 13, Empfangen = 13, Verloren = 0
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 22ms, Maximum = 1297ms, Mittelwert = 425ms
STRG-C



Speedtest: Ihre Auswertung

Kaspersky lasse ich mal drüberlaufen. Kann aber was dauern^^

Ich vermute aber, das es daran liegt, dass jemand was am uploaden ist?!


----------



## mrwuff (30. Juli 2012)

Mach doch mal bei www.wieistmeine...de einen PINGTEST


----------



## danomat (30. Juli 2012)

mrwuff schrieb:
			
		

> Mach doch mal bei www.wieistmeine...de einen PINGTEST



Was soll der nach dem kommandozeilenping noch bringen? 
Irgendwas hämmert da in der leitung. 

Lad mal netlimiter auf alle rechner und schau wer sich da im netz bedient

Auch kann man alle anderen pcs und wlan mal ausschalten und so eins nach dem anderen durchprobieren.  Wenn das nicht hilft anrufen und störung melden


----------



## TerrorTomato (1. August 2012)

Also Virus/Trojaner habe ich nicht drauf... 
Nun zu NetLimiter: Die Programme die ins Internet "funken" sind ledinglich mal kurz ein paar Windowsprozesse und Kaspersky...

Zudem ist jetzt am Morgen nur ich im Internet. Das Problem ist zwar jetzt gerade nicht so extrem, besteht aber weiterhin!



Spoiler



C:\Users\xxxxxxxx>ping -n 10 google.de

Ping wird ausgeführt für google.de [173.194.35.151] mit 32 Bytes Daten:
Antwort von 173.194.35.151: Bytes=32 Zeit=164ms TTL=57
Antwort von 173.194.35.151: Bytes=32 Zeit=127ms TTL=57
Antwort von 173.194.35.151: Bytes=32 Zeit=131ms TTL=57
Antwort von 173.194.35.151: Bytes=32 Zeit=166ms TTL=57
Antwort von 173.194.35.151: Bytes=32 Zeit=97ms TTL=57
Antwort von 173.194.35.151: Bytes=32 Zeit=71ms TTL=57
Antwort von 173.194.35.151: Bytes=32 Zeit=16ms TTL=57
Antwort von 173.194.35.151: Bytes=32 Zeit=119ms TTL=57
Antwort von 173.194.35.151: Bytes=32 Zeit=16ms TTL=57
Antwort von 173.194.35.151: Bytes=32 Zeit=83ms TTL=57

Ping-Statistik für 173.194.35.151:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 10, Empfangen = 10, Verloren = 0
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 16ms, Maximum = 166ms, Mittelwert = 99ms



Auch noch eine Randinfo: Ich habe "nur" noch einen durchschnittsdownlad von 400kb/s. Vorher so ca. 2,1 Mb/s... Also muss ja wohl jemand noch ins Internet funken! Das Problem ist nur das nicht einfach mal an die Rechner meiner Familie ran kann^^ d.h. ich kann nur von meinem PC/Router gucken wer funkt... :/


----------



## K3n$! (1. August 2012)

Guck mal bitte in die Benutzeroberfläche von deinem Router und schau mal bitte nach, 
mit welcher Bandbreite der Router synchronisiert. 

Beim Speedport z.B. steht das gleich auf der ersten Seite (linker Reiter "Informationen" oder so ähnlich).

Ich nehme er an, dass deine Leitung unrund läuft.


----------



## TerrorTomato (1. August 2012)

Also das einzige was bei meinem Router (Speedport W 504V) nützlich in dem Punkt ist, ist folgendes:



Spoiler



DSL-Anschluss

                DSL Downstream:
                             17693 kBit/s         

                       DSL Upstream:
                             1170 kBit/s         

         Firmware Version:
                  1.15.000 (Aktuelleste)

             DSLAM
              Modem
                 Vendor ID (Hersteller):
               		Infineon

              DTAG

                 Softwareversion:
               		47217

               		1.15.000


                 DSL Down-/Upstream:
               		17693 kbit/s

               		1170 kbit/s
---------------



                 Noise margin:
               		12.5 dB

               		6.3 dB


                 CRC-Fehler:
               		0.00 pro min

               		0.00 pro min


                 HEC:
               		0.00 pro min

               		0.00 pro min


                 FEC:
               		0.00 pro min

               		0.00 pro min


----------



## danomat (1. August 2012)

Also wenn dein pc an ist (per lan der einzigste)und wlan am speedport aus ist und du mit netlimiter keine übertragungen feststellst dann liegts nicht an irgendwelchen verbindungen. 
Selbst wenn alle gleichzeitig an sind und funken sollte bei 16k kein massiver schwund bemerkbar sein   

Mein tipp: tkom anrufen und/oder firmwareupdate


----------



## TerrorTomato (1. August 2012)

danomat schrieb:


> Mein tipp: tkom anrufen und/oder firmwareupdate



Irgentwie hab ich's kommen sehen...  Firmwareupdate nix genützt, Da muss wohl jetzt wieder die Telekom ran... 

Dennoch danke


----------



## danomat (1. August 2012)

Wenns mit versch pcs und kabeln und auch wlan auftritt is wohl ein leitungsproblem vermut ich ma


----------

